
LLVM and running C as well as Python in the browser - ajbatac
http://ajaxian.com/archives/llvm-and-running-c-as-well-as-python-in-the-browser
======
jrockway
This is quite interesting, but I imagine that Flash interpreting C programs
isn't all that speedy. It would be nice for browsers to ship a nice-n-fast VM
that I could allow applications to use. For some reason, I don't think the JVM
is The Right Thing (it's been tried for years and it never worked), but LLVM
or Parrot might be nice.

First, though, we need to start compiling higher-level languages to LLVM
bytecode. Is anyone working on anything like that currently? (A coworker and I
are "planning" to make the Perl optree run on LLVM, but haven't gotten around
to that yet. I also want to compile emacs as a library that runs on LLVM, and
then compile elisp down to LLVM bytecode. That would make emacs nice-n-fast,
and open the door to writing emacs extensions in whatever language you want.
All of these are just ideas currently. Motivation / helpers would be nice ;)

~~~
ezmobius
We have a branch of Rubinius that is compiling ruby to rubinius bytecodes and
then transforming that into LLVM bitcode for native compilation. It is still
in the early stages but it already giving big speed improvements.

<http://github.com/evanphx/rubinius/commits/cpp>

~~~
jrockway
Very cool. I am taking a look right now.

